# Fatalities - PLEASE Be Careful



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

*PLEASE Be Careful*
16 fatalities so far this year.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Dec1603_80602_7.pdf


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Man...that's too bad Ray.

Those things go faster than needed. Even worse when alcohol is involved!!  

Scott


----------



## Swole (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solasylum _
> *Man...that's too bad Ray.
> 
> Those things go faster than needed. Even worse when alcohol is involved!!
> ...


The capability or speed of the machine has nothing to do with snowmobile accidents, it alcohol and irresponsibilty that causes accidents.
There are no stickers or instructions that say you must drive 115 mph on any machine i have seen.

If your gonna ride, STAY ON YOU SIDE OF THE TRAIL, if you cannot stay on your side you are simply riding too fast. Self explanitory if you ask me, and everyone goes home every weekend.....

Swole~

Drink only when you are DONE for the day.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Manager at work is in Mary Free Bed, with bruising on the brain. Flipped his sled in the UP. No alchol involved. Know your limits and ride safe.


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

I work with a guy who has never been on a snomobile before in his life. So he goes out and buyes a new 600. He comes back to work after his first trip and says "I can't wait till I get 500 miles on it" I ask why and he says "then the break-in govenor will cancel and I'll be able to go faster than 90mph". I ask him why he's doing 90 on the trails and he says "cuz I can". This guy is no kid either, he's about 40. I think a lot of people just don't understand the danger in riding that fast till it's too late. The snomobile magazines tend to give people the impression that if you spend enough money on a new aggressive riding machine you can conquer all! Very little talk about safety and what could/will happen out on the trails when riding aggressively.


----------



## Swole (Sep 2, 2003)

Lets all hope he doesnt learn the hard way.

Swole~


----------



## Cheez32 (May 1, 2003)

couple years ago i had a sunday school teacher,dan, that loved to ride. he went out and finally bought that new sled he was saving for and waited for first snow. he got the weather report for that weekend in oscoda and there was a big storm on the way. so he called his buddies, they loaded up and left town. the prior sunday was the last day i saw him alive.
when they arived at the cabins they unloaded their gear, suited up and headed for the trails.it was snowing pretty heavily and the trees were weighted down. it just so happend that the trail they were on had a limb colapse from the weight of the snow. well dan(alcohol free) was in the lead and hit the limb doin about 45mph. it threw him 20 or 30 feet. he died from head trauma. 

moral of the story. look for out more than just drunk and neglagent snowmobilers!!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Deaths equal 20 so far. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Dec1603_80602_7.pdf


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Grim reminder. Be careful.


----------



## RNWIII (Dec 23, 2000)

lost a friend this year near Grayling he was passing cars along I75, he was on the trail, he missed the turn and went into the trees.very sad please be careful out there


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

The latest DNR Report, doesn't include the two from Muskegon Co.


----------



## Walleye123 (Jan 31, 2004)

Had a friend this year that made a bad mistake...Easy on the booz is all I have to say...A lot of people think they are fine...Don't be afraid to tell your buddies you can't continue to ride...Get sober, there is always another day to go snowmobiling, there is not another day to bring you back alive.


----------



## Swole (Sep 2, 2003)

As some of you know i have a friend in Traverse City in coma right now, they took him off the sedative today to try and wake him, no luck today, they put him back on the sedative and will try agian to wake him on Tuesday. There was some good news, they didnt amputate his leg like they thought they would have to do. 

Slow down and look out for eachother, lucky Art was near a road when his accident happened or else it may have ended up different.

Swole~


----------

